
New Intel Core Processor Combines High-Performance CPU with Custom GPU from AMD - vanburen
https://newsroom.intel.com/editorials/new-intel-core-processor-combine-high-performance-cpu-discrete-graphics-sleek-thin-devices/
======
jmnicolas
Wow ! Now you can tell me that it snowed for the first time in Hell, I
wouldn't be more surprised than that ! :-)

